# ACS documents Attestation from DUBAI



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Dear Members,

Can you please answer me on below queries? (I am sorry if it is a kind duplicate question but I could not find anything about Dubai)

1) Can I send original copy of my experience certificates or I need to send attested copy to ACS?

2) Where can I go for attestation and how much is approximately the charges per copy?

Note: My original documents are already attested by authorities in my home country + UAE's foreign office.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't comment on ACS as I'm not in IT but based on my experience when I had my skills assessed, I would say that you need to send attested copies. None of my documents were returned when I had my skills assessment, so sending the original document may prove a problem later on if you cannot get them back.

With regards to attestation, most law firms in the UAE will do this for you. In the new dubai area (Marina, JBR, etc), expect to pay as much as AED 100 - 150 per document. However, if you head down to Deira/ Bur Dubai, it will be significantly less - try one of the shops that do legal translations; they normally also do attestation.


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I can't comment on ACS as I'm not in IT but based on my experience when I had my skills assessed, I would say that you need to send attested copies. None of my documents were returned when I had my skills assessment, so sending the original document may prove a problem later on if you cannot get them back.
> 
> With regards to attestation, most law firms in the UAE will do this for you. In the new dubai area (Marina, JBR, etc), expect to pay as much as AED 100 - 150 per document. However, if you head down to Deira/ Bur Dubai, it will be significantly less - try one of the shops that do legal translations; they normally also do attestation.


In ACS website, I read that documents must be certified from Public Notery officer. There is one in TAWAR Center. But from your reply, you mean can I do it with typing centers across the city?? Will they get me the public notary officer's sign?

I will have many documents to attest. I think this way I am ending to pay more than 1000 AED!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Is it only a notary public that can attest your certificate? Typically, there should be a list of people who can do this, such as legal practitioners, managers, etc. 
I was fortunate as my documents could be attested by a professional member of the body that assessed my skills, so I had my colleagues do this for me for free.

According to ACS website, attestation can be done by


> Copies certified outside Australia need to be certified by the equivalent of a Justice of the Peace or Commissioner for Declarations. Local courts & embassies can provide further information regarding certifying documents outside Australia.


.

I do know someone who had their documents attested by one of the typing centres in Deira. If the local courts in UAE recognise the typing centre and any documents that they produce, then you should be fine. It might be worthwhile sticking to the ones that do the typing for the Emirates ID card.

I did speak to the Australian embassy in Dubai before I submitted my application and their advice was that any legal practitioner can attest/ legalise documents.


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

A quick question:

My degree and some other professional certificates are produced in my home country (Pakistan). Do I need to attest them from Pakistan Embassy or legal entities in Dubai can attest?


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

interfacemirror said:


> A quick question:
> 
> My degree and some other professional certificates are produced in my home country (Pakistan). Do I need to attest them from Pakistan Embassy or legal entities in Dubai can attest?


We got all the documents attested by our family doctor here for free and since Medical Practitioner was in the list of who can attest our documents, our docs got accepted.If you know any doctor, you can request him to do the same.

As for the above query,i dont think its needed.Just the above process should do.

Rayh.


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

I am really having tough time for this. Since past 2 days I am struggling to do attestation but nobody is ready to do it.

I went to 3 typing centers. All said that they cannot attest.
I went to public notary office in TWAR Center. They said that they only do attestation for legal documents like power of attorny and etc.
I went to Ministry of Justice and they refused to do it.

PLEASE, refer me to a place where I can get documents attested. 

Is it ok if I do attestation from someone in Pakistan whereas I will be applying from UAE? (This is the last option if I cannot get any reply from this forum).

PLEASE, Help.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

interfacemirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am really having tough time for this. Since past 2 days I am struggling to do attestation but nobody is ready to do it.
> 
> ...



If your organisation has a PRO and if you are comfortable with discussing this with him. He could probably help in getting documents attested


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> If your organisation has a PRO and if you are comfortable with discussing this with him. He could probably help in getting documents attested


Bad luck is that PRO is on leave. I am sure PRO wont do it by himself. I am just looking for the place that PRO will go.

Will any government employee be able to do that?


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

interfacemirror said:


> Bad luck is that PRO is on leave. I am sure PRO wont do it by himself. I am just looking for the place that PRO will go.
> 
> Will any government employee be able to do that?



Finally I managed to get "True Copy Verified" in Dubai. Below are details:

I found 2 places for this:

1) "James Berry Associates" in 3rd floor of API Tower, Shaikh Zayed Road (SZR). It is beside Fairmount hotel. (Same building of Union National Bank). 

They charge 200 for initial stamp and then 50 for every extra stamp. (I did it from there).

2) I found another place "Ideal Translation and typing". It is opposite of Riqqa metro station. On 4th floor of "Automatic Restaurant Building". 
==> They told me it is not actually their job, however they have done for many people and nobody has come back with complaints. 

I hope this is useful for people who want to attest their photocopies in future.

Regards,


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi,

I am about to get my documents attented for ACS skill assessment as well.

Correct me if I am mistaken but I believe a MARA registered agent is authorized to attest documents. 

@interfacemirror: So how much did you end up paying for doc attestation in the end? Total number of docs and their total cost would be helpful.

Thanks,


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

Aamer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to get my documents attented for ACS skill assessment as well.
> 
> ...


Aamir,

Attestation has nothing to do with MARA. It is only to prove that your photocopies are TRUE COPY OF ORIGINAL. I did from BELOW and I got ACS result as "Suitable" last week only.

Do: As I mentioned in below para



> Finally I managed to get "True Copy Verified" in Dubai. Below are details:
> 
> I found 2 places for this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

That is great news. Good luck with the rest of the process.

I take it you are applying yourself and not going through an agent.

Will you be applying for state sponsorship too?


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

Aamer said:


> That is great news. Good luck with the rest of the process.
> 
> I take it you are applying yourself and not going through an agent.
> 
> Will you be applying for state sponsorship too?


Yes, I am applying by myself. The process, itself, is expensive. Paying money to a lawyer (UNTIL if your case is complex), does not make any sense.

It took AED1000 for attestation and ACES fee. Also once you get ACS, immigration form will cost you AED11000 also.

No, I am not going for state sponsorship.


----------



## kpbb (Sep 11, 2012)

Just wanted to check if anyone can confirm which typing center in UAE can attest true copies of documents for ACS assessment
I have around 18 pages of documents and if i goto James Berry, it would cost me AED 1000/-

Also has anyone else tried attesting with Doctor as suggested by Rayh?

Thanks in advance 
kpbb


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

kpbb said:


> Just wanted to check if anyone can confirm which typing center in UAE can attest true copies of documents for ACS assessment
> I have around 18 pages of documents and if i goto James Berry, it would cost me AED 1000/-
> 
> Also has anyone else tried attesting with Doctor as suggested by Rayh?
> ...


As a previous poster has mentioned, there is "Ideal Translation and typing". It is opposite of Riqqa metro station. On 4th floor of "Automatic Restaurant Building". I can confirm that it will work ...I recently got my docs attested by them and got positive assessment from ACS. Costed AED 50 per page. Good luck!


----------



## kpbb (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks very much VV,
I'll get my education certs certified by a notary in India and local docs attested with Ideal typing. In India notary attestation costs just Rs.50/- (Aed 4) per page !!


----------



## imanix (Apr 1, 2013)

Dear all, 
I did the attestation in Dubai from Suwaidi Associates in Emarat Atrium. A registered MARA agent recommended me to go to them(no guesses who - their office is in the same premises, overlooking Suwaidi). I am yet to submit my docts though; but will post the outcome update here.
Suwaidi associates charge 100 AED per stamp, per page, but they look like they have been doing these(OZ attestations) for a while in DXB.

A registered agent can also do it for you, but they usually prefer to do attestation only for their clients, as there have been cases of fake documents being given for attestation.


----------



## viprohit (Jan 3, 2017)

imanix said:


> Dear all,
> I did the attestation in Dubai from Suwaidi Associates in Emarat Atrium. A registered MARA agent recommended me to go to them(no guesses who - their office is in the same premises, overlooking Suwaidi). I am yet to submit my docts though; but will post the outcome update here.
> Suwaidi associates charge 100 AED per stamp, per page, but they look like they have been doing these(OZ attestations) for a while in DXB.
> 
> A registered agent can also do it for you, but they usually prefer to do attestation only for their clients, as there have been cases of fake documents being given for attestation.


Hello all, 
is there any update in this regard since I have like 20 pages and it will be expensive to pay like 100 AED for each document. is there any other local source helping us with the stamping of the experience certificates.

On another note, do we need to stamp all the documents like birth certificate, degree passport other than experience certificate in Dubai


----------



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

how much did you end up paying

i have 4 degree certificates 

i have the transcript bu ti need teh notrary thing


----------



## habashy (Jul 25, 2017)

thaddeus.fernandes said:


> how much did you end up paying
> 
> i have 4 degree certificates
> 
> i have the transcript bu ti need teh notrary thing


Hi All
after I called most of MARA agent in Dubai and Egypt and check in so many places I stamped most of my papers in Dubai from lawyer office in Deira and* accepted by ACS,* his office in Deira baniyas square in Sheikh Mariam building his name is omar bashier omar, he charge me 40 AED per page
I can not post his email address as i did not have 5 posts or greater.


----------



## meet_shoaib (Mar 26, 2016)

James Berry Associates have Qualified Solicitors for witnessing Statutory Declaration. Are they authorized witness in UAE.


----------



## meet_shoaib (Mar 26, 2016)

Any contact details please for the agent?


----------



## habashy (Jul 25, 2017)

meet_shoaib said:


> Any contact details please for the agent?


Yes, 971 50 8911456


----------

